# Final connection questions



## kinsound (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello,

Here is my question

I have a pioneer vs92thx....A/V reciever
50 Sony DLP 720p
infocus 7210 720p projector
HDMI 2x1 splitter

I am using HDMI for all connections
I am sending 720p from my cable box to both tv and projector

would I be better of using the 'scaler upconverter' in the pioneer and sending it 480i from cablebox using the component cables and fiber for audio ...then out the hdmi to the tv's?

I was told the scaler in the pioneer is better than the sony tv and the infocus projector

Is there going to be a huge difference in pic quality...I know there are many variables but I want to start
with the best possible connections first then tweek

Thanks in advance
-Rick


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The way to find out for sure would be to get an HQV disc and test the scalers in each component.

Now, as for sending 480i out of your cable box...if you have HD channels, this would definitely not be a good idea. But, if all you content is in 480i, you may see a difference depending on which component is doing the scaling.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I remember reading that is better to send video signal directly from source to TV/projector to avoid any possible conversion problems (but with this new technology I think most receiver do a good job) :yes:

I always hook up my audio and video signal directly to TV, and the just the audio signal to receiver :yes:

Some like to go through the AVR for convenience (just one cable from AVR to TV/projector), few cables to run, etc. ... But the downside I see in that hook up (at least in my case) is that, if you want to watch something "You have to use the AVR", and in the other way; you decide if you want your AVR or not (specially to watch news) :bigsmile:

My suggestion is to try both connecions to test, and see if you notice any difference :yes:

Even if the Pioneer has a better upscaler ... I don't know if the Sony will keep the signal that is receiving or if it will do any conversion...


----------



## kinsound (Mar 20, 2008)

eugovector said:


> The way to find out for sure would be to get an HQV disc and test the scalers in each component.
> 
> I have the new AVIA... Does that test for scaling?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Confession time: I have it, but haven't watched it yet. I'm sure there are patterns on it that could help you with resolution, but probably not in as quick and efficient a way as the HQV disc. Honestly, for now, I'd just trust the scaling of your AVR. It's a pioneer Elite, correct? Odds are, it's plenty good and will give you more ease in switching audio/video inputs.


----------

